# Ten Gallon Chann build



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

IN anticipation of a new wild betta species,I am setting a ten gallon up for some betta Channoides.

This is a small fish,about two inches long but like many wilds they are small and slender.These resemble snakeheads so one of their common names is snakehead fighter.

In any case the tank will be planted with natural driftwood and home to only the channs and possibly some cherry shrimp when I get a colony going.









I decided since i really like this wood but it has issues of falling over during water changes I would silicon it to the side of the tank,for a root effect.I really like it.While the silicon dries I went ahead and stole some sand from my 55 gallon,added another small piece of wood and planted it.









Still cloudy.The channs will be here hopefully monday.More pics later.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks really great, as always! Cant wait to see the channs!!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love your WOODDDDDD!!!!!. and love your scape. your chann's are going to love it..try to find a smaller piece of wood for the right side, not to big, just something to throw the eye that direwction every once in awhile.

Rick


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great Bev! Lucky fish!


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks very nice. Love the wood and plant layout.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh! That tank will look great with those betta.  What is the plant in front? The bushy green one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone!I do hope they are happy in there.

Shrimpdiver,the plant up front is blyxa japonica.Its a great plant in high enough light.Hoping my two CFLs will do it ok.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> I love your WOODDDDDD!!!!!. and love your scape. your chann's are going to love it..try to find a smaller piece of wood for the right side, not to big, just something to throw the eye that direwction every once in awhile.
> 
> Rick


I changed my mind..i would'nt touch it..cant wait to see these fish.

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

looks good. Look forward to seeing the fish in it.

Whats the plant at the front, in the middle of the wood?


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Thank you everyone!I do hope they are happy in there.
> 
> Shrimpdiver,the plant up front is blyxa japonica.Its a great plant in high enough light.Hoping my two CFLs will do it ok.


OH! I should've known that! It looks awesome.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, I missed that had already been asked and answered, nice plant. I'll be interested how it does in your setup.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

lookin good so far


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Any updates? Just courious on what filter you will be using?

I want some wild bettas so bad. Either going to rehome most everything in my 29Gal or hit up Petco tomorrow for a 15 or 20. Mine has the dollar a gallon sale again.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Bev! We need updated pics in here!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry!Ill get updated pics later today!I love how its been filling in so far.

Filter is a sponge filter,in hopes of not injuring future fry.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As promised,here is a few updated shots.I have been neglegent on a few things but its growing in very well IMO.The blyxa has filled in and the crypts growing in well too.The cabomba furcata is doing much better in here though its not as red as it could be given higher light.It is thriving though and has spread a ton.









Chann mann is camera shy,lol


















I tried to get a good shot of the lady but she wouldnt sit still and my camera isnt good at catching moving targets.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Tank looks nice. She looks like she is teasing you .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had to peek in here just to see what a "chann" was, not realizing you were butchering the name of a Betta species 

Looks good. Two things....what is all the floating stuff since they are mouth brooders and why do you run the water level down so low?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Water level is low because they jump.Even though the lid is on they leap at things.Makes for less concussions lol.

The floaters is just random stuffs,I need to pull out.When I put the moss in,some duckweed snuck in as well som in keeping it at bay since i need the bright lights.

And yes they are betta channoides,another wild species Ben.You should try some one day you may like them.Very personable little guys.


----------

